# Mauser Build



## sparkbr (Apr 26, 2011)

I cannot remember if I posted this before or not, but if I did, I cannot find it. I've been working on this for quite awhile, but am finally nearly finished.

I started with a 1943 Turkish Mauser chambered in 8mm. I've owned it for about 13 years and really never shot it after about the first year. About a year ago I decided to see what I could do with this thing. I bought a Barrel chambered in .308, bought a Boyds stock with the inlet just roughed out, and a boyds trigger. Over the last 9 months or so, I've been working on it when I have time. The Turkish Mausers are identical to the M98 large ring mausers in every aspect except for one detail, the receivers are cut for the M93 small ring threads. The M93's were not able to take a very powerful round. For this reason, it is difficult to find many chamber options in a barrel cut for the small ring threads. I bought my 308 barrle with the large ring threads, then ct the threads off in my dad's lathe and recut it for the small ring threads. After this was done, I went to work trueing the action. I lapped the bolt lugs (which takes about 3 times longer than I expected) and bent the bolt handle down to clear a scope. I cut the receiver end of the barrel off and used it to make a jig to true the bolt face, Drilled and tapped it for a scope base and installed the adjustable trigger. 

As for the stock, I bought the unfinished stock because I knew I would have to cut the barrel groove to accept the new barrel, as well as cut a relief for the bolt handle. This consisted of about 3 evenings worth of witting in front of the TV with a dremel, a razor blade, and sandpaper, but I'm happy with how it has turned out. At this point, the barrel is floating except for about an inch at the forward most point of the forearm. I left this post to help support the barrle and action while I glass bed everything, then I will sand it away.

Over the weekend, I built an action wrench and a barrel vise and tightened the barrel. At this point, the only thing keeping me from test firing it is cutting the final headspace. If I get some time this week to finish it up, I hope to test fire it this weekend. Then I can finish the stock and blue the metal and will finally be finish with what I hope to be a 600 yard rifle.


This was the rifle before I started, sitting next to the new barrel.



The bolt handle before I reshaped it



The bolt handle after I reshaped it. I ended up having to shave a flat "top" to the handle from the bolt all the way to the ball in order to clear the scope.



Here was an early mach up before I had the action trued or the scope mount mounted.



This was the final fitup before I tightened the barrel so I can cut headspace.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 26, 2011)

Whoa!!! Very nice work!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, as soon as I'm able to shoot some groups, I'll post pictures.


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 27, 2011)

i always have wanted to do this but just never got the nerve to great work!!!


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 27, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> i always have wanted to do this but just never got the nerve to great work!!!



Thanks. I bought a Ruger M77 a few years back with intentions of doing most of this work to it, but that gun proved to be sub-moa right out of the box so I really couldn't justify it. but at the same time, I can't help but wonder how much better it could be.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 27, 2011)

That turned out great, nice job 8)


----------



## lswoody (Apr 27, 2011)

sparkbr said:


> Thanks, as soon as I'm able to shoot some groups, I'll post pictures.


Please do. Very interested in how accurate it will be.


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 28, 2011)

I will post the results for sure. 

For anyone interested, I finally put the new AR on paper (or rather barn steel) will post a pic in that thread - Title is Rock River Arms


----------



## ray55classic (May 2, 2011)

A classic,updated and beautiful. Hope it groups as well as it looks. Very nice work!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's pretty nice. I went the other way with mine. A friend gave be one a couple years ago that had been sporterized. It was originally a war vintage FN that went to Columbia and was rechambered and barrelled as a 30-06 in the fifties. Mean gun, still wearing it's arm straight and iron sights so I bought an original style stock and remounted it.

Gun kicks hard and shoots one heck of a flame too.
Jamie


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful build, I built up a couple of FAL's from kits a few years back, I have an old enfield action I plan on building into a 45/70 on of these days. Can't wait to see the groups.

JD


----------



## sparkbr (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, I don't have any images at the moment of the mauser's grouping, but after a few boxes of ammo through the gun, I'm holding a consistent 5/8" group at 100 yards. Two weeks ago I shot 700 yards with it and after 3 shots had it dialed in to accuratly smoke milk jugs filled with water everytime.


----------



## ray55classic (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you been trying the same load or are you using different bullet weights and brands ? A 5/8" group starting out is very good , with a little experimentation you can probably cut that down a bit. Not many people have the skills to do as you have done. You built a rifle you can be very proud of. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sparkbr (Sep 19, 2011)

ray55classic said:


> Have you been trying the same load or are you using different bullet weights and brands ? A 5/8" group starting out is very good , with a little experimentation you can probably cut that down a bit. Not many people have the skills to do as you have done. You built a rifle you can be very proud of. =D> =D> =D>




I haven't played with hand loads for the mauser yet, but I do hand load for my 25-06. So far I've experimented with about 5-6 different factory loads to get to the 5/8" group. I have the gun back apart at the moment to finish the stock and ceramic coat all the metal components. Once I get it finished and back together I'll start working up a hand load for it.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful build! I have a k98 mauser in 8mm and although I like the 8mm I sure wish it was in a different caliber so I could get ammo easier. I do have a question though. Can you just change out the barrel and keep the action and it'll match up? Ive put together a few guns but never changed out a barrel

Thanks!


----------

